# The Banks Say Sorry...



## Jim2007 (4 Sep 2013)

The Swiss ones that is - Bankers regret past conduct



> "It was not because we lacked skills and knowledge that we found ourselves in these unfortunate situations. It was because we acted wrongly and we displayed wrong conduct," stated Swiss Bankers Association Chairman Patrick Odier at a news conference on Tuesday.



So perhaps pigs might fly after all....


----------



## Purple (28 Nov 2013)

In fairness to the Irish banks they did lack the skills and knowledge but still acted wrongly (to put it mildly).


----------



## demoivre (28 Nov 2013)

BOI's apology and act of humility came in the form of appointing Dickie Boucher, former head of retail lending a BOI and a member of the group risk policy committee, as CEO.


----------



## Gerry Canning (28 Nov 2013)

Chanchers , always suffer regrets.

Normally AFTER they have been caught!


----------



## mercman (28 Nov 2013)

demoivre said:


> BOI's apology.



AIBs apology was in the form of 'we don't need any more money'. Two weeks later and the Irish Government were forced to take them over.


----------

